# Study finds warming ocean temperatures could increase expansion of lionfish invasion



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2014/20140915_lionfish.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe but there is that one word, Could. Time will tell if the warming is just a normal cycle like many are also saying.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Why is the ocean temp warming when the earths temp has not increased in over 20yrs?

This report is from NOAA


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Most common species observed between 122' and 150'.
Interesting article, thank you for sharing.
Watch out Maine lobster, your next.............


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

The sky is falling! The sky is falling!

Screw the NOAA, screw Al Gore, and a hearty "bong-gong" to all the lying global warming a$$e$.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For those who are interested, you can find more about NOAA's perspective on climate change here: http://www.noaa.gov/climate.html


----------

